# Securing UV tube to back wall of vivarium?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rather basic question I know but basically I've got an arcadia UV starter and the UV tube. The starter unit is sitting on top of the vivarium and I've run the two wires with the endcaps on through one of the vents. Now this set comes with little plastic connectors which attach to the end of the tube to mount it to the wall...do people generally silicone them to the wall or what? I mean they come with little plastic screws but drilling four little holes in the back wall for them seems odd as they're little flimsy plastic screws.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,I use small normal screws to attach mine just make sure the head of the screw fits into the little instep so they aren't touching the bulb.


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

littlefoot said:


> Hi,I use small normal screws to attach mine just make sure the head of the screw fits into the little instep so they aren't touching the bulb.


Ditto,thats what i did :2thumb: the plastic screws are poo lol


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I have no idea why those plastic screws are even there because they are unusable in my opinion.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The plastic screws are for plastic topped aquariums! This is the safest way of fixing onto these cheaper aquariums. 

Yes it is safe to silicone or just use self tappers into the viv that is what I do.


Kind regards

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.




littlefoot said:


> I have no idea why those plastic screws are even there because they are unusable in my opinion.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The plastic screws are for plastic topped aquariums! This is the safest way of fixing onto these cheaper aquariums.
> 
> Yes it is safe to silicone or just use self tappers into the viv that is what I do.
> 
> ...


Wow brain freeze or something I have no idea why I didn't think of finding self tapping screws which fit the bracket...: victory:


----------



## hypan (Jun 14, 2009)

myself i would use nut and round head bolt easy to take off if you need to replace tube.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The plastic screws are for plastic topped aquariums! This is the safest way of fixing onto these cheaper aquariums.
> 
> Yes it is safe to silicone or just use self tappers into the viv that is what I do.
> 
> ...


Ah I wondered what they were for now that makes sense lol.As i have never bought one for an aquarium i didn't know this.You learn something new every day.:2thumb:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

hypan said:


> myself i would use nut and round head bolt easy to take off if you need to replace tube.


 don't need to take the plastic clips off to change the bulb. bulbs just clip into them.


----------

